# Fist timer



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

So. I am a 35 year old that just got cleared from my back fusion. I have been lifting and working out hard for a long time,as a wrestler and firefighter. Getting back into it and need some supplemental help. I am 6 foot tall 190 and 10% body fat. Workout 6 days a week lifting, hiking,and lots of running. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome. 

Coming back from an injury isn't a good time for anabolics. Suggest you get back to where you were then look into them. 

What are your goals?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome to the ug. Jins right. If you're not completely healed all a cycle will do is raise your risk of reinjuring yourself drastically


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 3, 2018)

100% agree with Jin.  If your body isn't ready to really push itself beyond its limit, then it's not time for gear.  Sure, gear will help you repair muscle tissue faster and certain types will help with joint issues but it will also place undue stress on your body.  Get yourself in tip top shape where you can really go for broke and then add in gear.


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, but have tried to do this and I'm getting there. But need that help. I understand the joint and muscle help. And would like to try it out. I know the risk but I know where I need to be. 
I really appreciate the great replie.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2018)

I thought this thread was about fisting.

Son, I Am Disappoint.

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks man . Guess I ****ed that one up!


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone have a gear spot? So I can check this out.


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> Anyone have a gear spot? So I can check this out.



Just a heads up. Asking for a source is a big no-no here. We keep clean and do not promote nor recommend sources for illegal substances. There are board rules should you care to read the,


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Yep this is a learning experience, sorry folks. And thx for the heads up.


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> Yep this is a learning experience, sorry folks. And thx for the heads up.



Asking a group of strangers on the internet where to get illegal drugs is a good way to open yourself to being scammed. Best to make solid relationships and get advice from people you know and trust.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 3, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> Yep this is a learning experience, sorry folks. And thx for the heads up.



In the uncensored you can ask about a source you may find to see if anyone knows about it or has an opinion on it. No links or ordering info though. And keep it out of the chat box


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi I am here for the fisting?


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Thx. Any wrestlers out there that have had the same surgery and came back? Or even builders that have came back. Seems like limitations and adjustments are the new future for me.


----------



## Rego (Aug 3, 2018)

250 mgs a week of test is not really enough to promote muscle growth unless your numbers are super high to begin with. You dont need 1,000mgs but 400-500mgs would do it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm shocked FD hasn't come crashing into this thread demanding his turn yet.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 3, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I'm shocked FD hasn't come crashing into this thread demanding his turn yet.



Give it time, you know it will happen.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome to ugbb lol still don't understand the reasoning behind the name for this thread.


----------



## Gaintrain777 (Aug 4, 2018)

Lolol oh wow


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello? Came earlier for the fisting. Been waiting patiently. When can I expect the fisting to commence?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 4, 2018)

Gaintrain777 said:


> Lolol oh wow



Are you here for the fisting too?


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2018)

Rego said:


> 250 mgs a week of test is not really enough to promote muscle growth unless your numbers are super high to begin with. You dont need 1,000mgs but 400-500mgs would do it.


Bullshit man.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

Rego said:


> 250 mgs a week of test is not really enough to promote muscle growth unless your numbers are super high to begin with. You dont need 1,000mgs but 400-500mgs would do it.



Going to have to disagree here.


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 4, 2018)

Well the name of the thread got you talking didnt it. Thx for that by the way. I don't plan on doing any fishing but it's your world I'm new here, so do what you like!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> Well the name of the thread got you talking didnt it. Thx for that by the way. I don't plan on doing any fishing but it's your world I'm new here, so do what you like!




FISTING not fishing, and you really dont want to be telling some of them do what you like, omg if FD sees that you are really in trouble LOL


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 4, 2018)

Fist timer....a product that ensures your fisting is fast and surprising. Comes with instructional poster.


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Rego said:


> 250 mgs a week of test is not really enough to promote muscle growth unless your numbers are super high to begin with. You dont need 1,000mgs but 400-500mgs would do it.





Bro Bundy said:


> Bullshit man.





Elivo said:


> Going to have to disagree here.



I don't understand. He's saying a TRT dose really isn't enough for a cycle. That you don't need as much as a gram of gear. And that 400mg-500mg is a good starting point. 

This is all stuff we commonly endorse here.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Bahahaha!!! This thread is great!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> I don't understand. He's saying a TRT dose really isn't enough for a cycle. That you don't need as much as a gram of gear. And that 400mg-500mg is a good starting point.
> 
> This is all stuff we commonly endorse here.


im reading 250mg is not enough to promote muscle growth in which im calling bs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2018)

im not saying use 250 mg to cycle with but it will send just about anyone over 1500 on a blood test..If u cant grow some muscle with that number u cant do it with 5000 either


----------



## Elivo (Aug 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> I don't understand. He's saying a TRT dose really isn't enough for a cycle. That you don't need as much as a gram of gear. And that 400mg-500mg is a good starting point.
> 
> This is all stuff we commonly endorse here.



I would think 250 would provide some growth, no not an actual cycle type growth but you figure people run a "low dose" cycle of 300/week and get results with it, again not the same as you get from a true cycle.  I would think 250/week would give you some results as well. 
Completely agree you dont need a gram a week.


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank guys, this is a great learning tool.


----------

